# (10.05.2009)

## admin

9             . ,      - + . 
-160, -22, -223, -16, -95, -134, -26, -17, -29.    , ,      ,  ,      . , ,    160-,   .          1-3 -    -   
,    -  ,    -     ,      ,  - .    2         , . 
      -       ?, ,           . 
  9    -     .   -  .   [size=1]   [/size]

----------


## admin

.     ,    "" "-4".   185 ,     22 -223.        184  185  46-1  .    
     -16,       ,      .           .       2 ,   (-16   16)    (  -16,    ).    
 .         ,     " " ( -202).    -16,     .  -16     .             1952,      54-        .    
  185-   -22.       2-,       -223 ( ).        . ,    -223                . 
       -22/,         , -22  -22   .    
       - -95,    1006   ,       ,   25-   . ,      ,       -52,         .    
          1992-  ( 90   ),  -95         .
   -95    -95  -95 
46- 
1006   (25 );
182 .  (24 ); 
30- 
79 
1223  
1226   
         ,    , , , .
            -95. 
      " "    -160.  _: ._

----------


## Victorious

,  ?   ():
1)   -      *Frantick*          ?
2)         13-    糿,    ,     19851987. ** ?
  ,     ...

----------


## XAPEK84

?   ))

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

**:    ( , ..     ,    -   ...)

----------

.  - . .  *9    9*  
9      .            -.       ,  .    ,   ,    :             ,        (     ),       .  
  -      ,  :       -      ... ,     -       -  , , ,   ...                   ,                 ,     ,     ... 
   ,     ...               "  " .ѳ.      ... 
        ,    ,  -  .   - -                  ...  
   - :    ,            
   -       ,    ,          ,         ...       ,      ,        . 
-        ...     -,    ,          ,  ,       - , -.       -  ( )     .     .  ,    ,      ,          -  
     (  ,  -   ),   ,          ,       -95-       ,  ,   ,   -- ...   !?        - ,  !  
     .         ,  ,       .        -160 ,  .           .   -         . 
    .   ,    -  ,         -        -.   : -   ,             ,     -95- ,      ,        ,       ,  "  "  
  ,       ,   ,    ,    ,      ,      " "   


    :  
 ?       
 ,     

  
18.05.07

----------


## Victorious

**:    "  " .ѳ -   .  
      ,     ,       ,     . 
     ,         -         -    ().       ...

----------


## LAEN

"      http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/7963/

----------


## LAEN



----------


## KWiT

: www.mda.poltava.ua

----------

